# **LONG SHOT** Info wanted



## Jenna1406 (15 October 2012)

Hi, I am looking on some ideas on how I would trace information on my horse.  

She was bought from Billy Stewart in 2005 with no name or passport (helpful) and was just "off the boat from ireland".

She is a 15'2, chestnut mare with 4 white socks, white strip on her face and a white mark on her belly.

She is meant to be about 13 now.

I have tried contacting Billy Stewart with no answer regarding this mare (it was quite a long time ago).


----------



## Jenna1406 (21 February 2014)

Still looking for information on this mare.  Does anyone know of anywhere to look for horses that came from Ireland??


----------



## cally6008 (21 February 2014)

Is she microchipped ?


----------



## Jenna1406 (22 February 2014)

She is but she was nicrochipped by the person that I bought her from.


----------

